# Cats Who Made Their Mark in the World - 2013 Eulogy



## NBrazil

http://6thfloor.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/31/the-purrpose-driven-life/?_r=0


----------



## NebraskaCat

What a nice memorial. Good job, NYT.

RIP Tuxedo Stan, Homer, Alfie, Uggs, and Arnie.


----------



## tezster

I love Stan - I have one of his little minions


----------



## Jetlaya67

Very nice story. I always thought Uggs was a very unique and handsome boy.


----------



## Marcia

What a great tribute! I just loved Homer's book, too! Sad to see him go. And Uggs! A face only a mom (or me) could love!


----------

